# female won't breed?



## crazychick24 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi, okay well I have read up on breeding for the past few months and have decided that I am ready and want to do it, I have families lined up and tons and tons of cages, food and bedding. I put my female and male rat together for the past few days and as far as I've seen, she will just not let him mate with her. Every time he starts to try to do anything she squeels and jumps 2 feet in the air and pushes him away. She is a very big female but the male is even bigger, she is very strong though and can actually push him off. They do this thing where they both jump and stand on their hind legs and just eye eachother until one stops. They were together for 3 days and I only even saw them doing this, I really don't think he could mate with her. Do you think they did mate and I missed it? Or is there such thing as a rat that just won't mate? She got exetremly vicious with him so I am really doubting anything happened. I don't know what to do. Please give input! Thanks

Diana


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Separate them. Obviously they aren't compatible or she just isn't interested. It's not worth hurting one or the other.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

You really didn't state a real reason for breeding other then your ready?
I hope you didn't just buy the two from a pet store and expect something good to come of it. 
Ide separate them, hopefully if they don't have a same sex cage mate, get one and don't try again.

I'm sorry, you wont find any pro-breeding help here.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

All I can say is that you haven't done enough research because these questions are fairly easy to find out when one researches breeding & is properly trained by someone who is experienced with breeding.

& as Hippy pointed out, this board does not promote breeding

If you are interested in breeding what you need to do is contact a breeder that offers mentoring & see if they wish to train you. 


But seeing that you have all these wonderful homes lined up please do what would be really cool... research your area on rescues & see if they have available rats needing homes. You can also keep an eye open on oops litters that may be in your general area & help these babies that are already here & needing homes find a home with one of your families who wishes to adopt a rat.

That would be the most admirable thing you could do.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

i agree, please just don't breed them.
if you aren't experienced with rats and your breeding pair isn't actually FROM a reputable breeder, so you know their genetics and all, it wouldn't be the best thing to bring a sick litter of babies into an already overpopulated world.


----------



## crazychick24 (Oct 30, 2007)

Okay, no one has to attack me for no reason. I asked a simple question that no one even answered. Just because everyone here thinks they know everything there is to know about rats doesn't mean other people don't know just as much as you. Even though you all sit on the computer all day and talk about rats doesn't mean you know more than others, and you really shouldn't assume you do. I have had pet rats for 3 years now. I want to breed them because I think it's a beautiful thing to witness and help out with birth of amazing creatures. I did not get my rats from a pet store, I got them from very reputable breeders in my area. And I have also asked about 3000 questions to those breeders too. I'm not an idiot, I would never take something like birth so non seriously. I have 3 females and 2 males, they are perfectly happy. I have actually rescued a few rats from humane societies around my area, but the truth is that it is exremly rare to find a rat in one of them seeing as not many people here even like rats, therefore there aren't many in shelters to save. I have wanted to breed rats for years now and I am finally ready with all the knowledge and families and everything, people don't have to jump on me for asking a simple question. Seeing as this is a forum for rats, I expected to just get an answer to my question but it appears not. How about you answer people's questions instead of just bitching at them not to breed? I have read most of the topics in this section and there is not one helpful peice of advice about breeding. Well, thanks for the help guys, I don't mean to be a bitch, I just get offended when people who don't know me assume that I am incompetent in something. I'll inform you on how beautifully the breeding goes.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

In their defense, they had very little to base their opinion of you on. This is the internet, they can't see you, some assumptions are automatic.

But my recommendation to separate them stands. Some pairs just aren't meant to be.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

ok, i must be missing something. you are not the first person recently to claim being attacked yet i'm not seeing it here. your question was answered. they are not getting along=separate them. we don't know the average temperament these rats have when introduced to new rats but to play it safe we err on the side of caution. so when you say the female was aggressive with the introduction of the male we have to assume unless otherwise told, that this rat does not do well with strange rats. this can be genetic and not something you want to pass on to babies. we can only work with the information given. 

also, those questions do seem simple so it implies that you have not done enough research or have not been mentored long enough. again, not having the information to the contrary we assume the worst. after all it is better to prepare for the worst and hope for the best rather then be blindsided with the bad. 

also, more often then not the people that post about wanting to breed here are not knowledgeable about the subject at all. so again, not knowing any better we prepare for the worst-someone with NO knowledge. now that you have told us different you must be able to understand not wanting people with no knowledge of breeding, breeding. as you know, the act of it is simple enough but the consequences can be quite serious. 

but, if you feel that we are attacking you then please tell me where. if there is a problem with this issue i want to address it but i really can't see where it is happening. the previous posts certainly don't seem berating or intentially offensive. but, its been a long week for me already, so i will admit i may be missing something.


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hippy said:


> You really didn't state a real reason for breeding other then your ready?
> I hope you didn't just buy the two from a pet store and expect something good to come of it.
> Ide separate them, hopefully if they don't have a same sex cage mate, get one and don't try again.
> 
> I'm sorry, you wont find any pro-breeding help here.


That's extremely harsh Hippy.

I'm sorry, but;



Hippy said:


> I'm sorry, you wont find any pro-breeding help here.


Is overly mean.

Considerably, maybe the person just wants more rats.

I mean, there's nothing wrong with having more than 2 rats, I'm sure anyone here will tell you that.

and as for:


Hippy said:


> and don't try again.


That's, ...

do I need a diagram?


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

crazychick24 said:


> I'll inform you on how beautifully the breeding goes.


Why didn't you just do that in the first place, and taken the breeding possibly to a forum which supports it. And asked if we supporting breeding, and if we did. What did we put on it for views.

Then make the assumption to breed or not, 

Then tell us about it after it's done?

An describe the process and considering if it was ethical or not. or morally correct or not, then create another theory on it. And describe why you came to the conclusion that it was (or) was not a good idea.

And that would save us from long dramatic posts such as this..


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

ladada2001,
There was nothing wrong in my reply, the person only took it offensively because I wasn't FOR her breeding. People on this site feel like they are being attacked because everyone is answering their question with answers they didn't want to hear.

Taking my post apart like that was useless because it was calm and correct, I was not the least bit rude in my reply.

Oh and I'm curious, how is saying this isn't a pro-breeding site mean? Its stating a fact. And there is nothing wrong with having 2 rats, I have 5, two are rescued, if the person wanted more rats, he/she could go out and rescue a rat, but instead wants to see the miracle of birth, which he/she most likely wont see because she/he doesn't know if the two have bred and when she will labor.

crazychick24,
Don't assume we live at out computer desks. Because we told you something you didn't want to hear, your assuming we are attacking you so you bark back in defense. All your replies for breeding are answers to questions of why you shouldn't be breeding. I'm sorry.

Im done with this board. I gave my reply.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

No one has attacked you, crazychick. You asked a question, you got some answers.

Besides, many of the people on here are less concerned with what you like or dont like that is said in response to a question that YOU asked, and are more concerned with what is best for these animals. Ive said it before, will say it again...the name of the forum is RATforum.com....not letsmakesureeveryonesselfesteemisboosted.com.

I would assume that you asked the original question because you were concerned. If you were concerned, then you received some pretty good replies and should know what you should do next.

Just my opinion...and FYI, I am *NOT* bashing you. I dont even know you.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I very sorry crazychick, but you will find as a forum we are in general against any sort of breeding. It's not personal, but all the information we have on you and your rats is from a few incomplete sentences. None of us have the full picture, so we are going to make assumptions based on the limited information we are given.

If you have questions about breeding, your best bet would be to ask your mentor, as none of us here are breeders. 

Ladada, if you have an issue ith one of the members please take it PMs, no need to do it on the forum. Hippy wasn't out of line with any of her comments.

I think everyone here would benefit from standing up from the computer and taking a deep breath before replying.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

deep breath taken... ponders... yup, still gonna say it


If you are going to freak out because you perceive a few random, harmless words on a screen to be some sort of attack & offensive because they weren't what you wanted read I wonder what kind of reaction you will have when a delivery of babies doesn't turn out the way you want it to turn out

(side note: you mention you got these rats from great breeders, why are you asking a bunch of strangers these questions?)


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I have to admit, I'm a bit confused. You say your pair is a breeder pair, then you are being mentored? If you're being mentored, this is definitely a question your mentor would be able to answer more than many rat enthusiasts, as we don't breed.

I would seriously reconsider your mentor if you don't feel comfortable asking him/her questions, or if you already did and they had no answer. A breeder that's mentoring should be able to answer most questions about breeding, such as the one you asked. While it's not overly common, I know it is something that happens when breeding.

We've had a few cases here where someone's asked a question, much as "backyard breeders" would, and then comes back, saying the pair is a breeder pair and they're mentored. First off, there's no way we'd know that without you stating so, in the FIRST post. You can't shoot us for not knowing. Second, if one read before posting, one would see what stance the forum (as just about every other rat fancy forum out there has) takes on breeding.

We - at least, I and many rat fanciers - are not "anti-breeder". I can't stand people thinking I am. Yes, I run a rescue, yes, I believe rescue rats already needing a home should ALWAYS come first (obviously), but I also believe that *ethical* breeders have a place. In fact, I have 2 very good friends who are breeders, and have no problems associating with them. I recommend them to others often if what they want are rats with exceptional lines.

The key word, though, is ethical. They ARE mentored by some of the best breeders in the country, who are established and have been running their ratteries for up to 9 years (in one case). My breeder friends studied for years, and did not begin breeding before they and their mentor felt they were ready. Beyond that, they *still* refer back to their mentors daily. They are also active in rescue, and they heavily support rescues like us. They also do not breed if there is not a high demand, and a low amount of rescues needing homes.

Anyhow, I am curious... Would you share which rattery your pair is from?

This post is longer than I meant for it to be. Oops.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

took another breath...



crazychick24 said:


> Posted: Tue Oct 30, 2007 6:49 pm
> Hey everyone. I just joined this forum today. I have 3 female rats, Paige, Ellie and Maddison and *I just got a 2 month old male today!* His name is Jack. I joined because I am thinking about breeding and also am having some problems so hopefully you guys can help me out. Thanks.
> 
> Diana


Is this the male you are breeding? He is a bit young, maybe the female is rejecting him because he is immature. Just cause he is old enough to be fertile doesn't mean he is old enough to be fertilizing. 



> Posted: Tue Oct 30, 2007 6:52 pm
> Hi, I just noticed a few days ago on my oldest girl, Paige, that from her hair follicles there is blood around them. It looks dried. She doesn't look discomforted or anything and she has been acting totally normally lately, but this really worries me. I gave her a bath today and gently scrubbed but it made no difference. Literally, the blood is all over her, and it looks like her hair is thinning. She's almost a year a half old, is this old age, a skin infection, cancer?? And what should I do? Has anyone had this happen to their rat. Thanks.
> 
> Diana


Is this the female you are trying to breed? I'm asking, not accusing... ok?

If so, number one she is too old... number two she doesn't sound healthy thus meaning she should not be bred.

If this isn't the female you were breeding (or for that matter if this isn't the male) who is? What is their age & weight? Those two things are very important.


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hippy said:


> ladada2001,
> There was nothing wrong in my reply, the person only took it offensively because I wasn't FOR her breeding. People on this site feel like they are being attacked because everyone is answering their question with answers they didn't want to hear.
> 
> Taking my post apart like that was useless because it was calm and correct, I was not the least bit rude in my reply.
> ...


Well Hippy, what I'm saying is this.

I found it rude just with a very outstanding "Don't try again."

To you it may have sounded calm, but in deed it sounds harsh.

It's like saying; "You did it. NEVER DO IT AGAIN"

In a sense at least.

In any case, I also kind of picked it apart as I also found that "We're not pro-breeding" might be considered answering as a collective. Where as teh collective may not be pro-breeding, there is biased in that. In the concept of, that maybe a few *even a handful* are.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Ladada, I said *take it to the PMs*. Don't make me say it again please.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

ok, i think there is some misunderstanding going on here. 

my previous post asked for an example of where crazychick could feel attacked as i honestly could not see it. ladada found it in hippy's post and replied to my request. though i do not agree with all of ladada's conclusions i can see how hippy's post could be misconstrued as offensive. 

i know it was not hippy's intention to be offensive, but neither was it ladada's. though again his post can easily come off that way. which is why he tried to explain himself better in his next post. not to fight but to reconcile his misframed words before. 

this is a great example of how easily things can be read differently when we have no visual or auditory cues on intention from one another. we should take this as a reminder to think about our words carefully when stepping into a situation such as this.


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

i know im one to talk if youve read all my posts .but really this isnt the place to ask about breeding at all, this forum wasnt made for that purpose (to my knowledge) so my advice one seperate the rats they dont get along and are not ment to breed with one another and 2 find a forum that is pro breeding and ask them , but for any other questions about rats were all happy to help (not meaning to talk for all of ya).


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

It is my opinion (note, I said OPINION) that it is NOT that this forum is anti-breeding.

It seems to me (again MY OPINION ONLY) that this forum is simply PRO- RESPONSIBILITY. This forum seems to me to be PRO- Whatever-is-best-for-the rats-rather-than-whatever-the-human-just-seems-to-want.

It seems to me that this forum advocates responsible breeding and what that is NOT is the 'oh, Ive wanted to for years blah blah blah - oh I read a book or TONS of internet articles blah blah blah....any reputable breeder has done it one way & one way only - mentoring & time spent. Breeding, like life, is not supposed to be an instant gratification thing. & I seriously doubt a valid point of breeding is to satisfy the human's urge to do it.

I just dont get threads like this, and honest to god, I try to. I DO try to understand...simply b/c it interests me. Human nature in general interests me.

Im not directing this post at anyone, so before anyone gets on their little high horse and whines that Im slamming them, re-read this sentence twice please.

Why does everyone take it so personally? Someone PLEASE explain this to me. This is a place where ppl share their info & experiences about RATS (hence the name RATforum.com). So ppl come & ask a question, the members answer their true feelings & opinions and then the askers flip the **** out & accuse the ppl that they ASKED the opinion of to begin with of being opinionated and unfair.

That is like if I gained 20 pounds & put on a pair of skintight jeans & a asked my hubby or kids 'hey do I look fat in this? pls be honest' & they answer hoestly 'Yeah you do'. Since Ive asked, I dont have the right to get all pissy & hurt - why? BECAUSE I ASKED.

Maybe posters should give everyone an idea of what they feel the answer should be so youre not setting the members up.

Better yet, maybe the posteres should just not take it personally & be grateful that ppl that have been obviously doing this longer probably have a good idea of what they are speakig of & be happy for the advice. Or at least not gripe about FREE ADVICE.

<steps off soapbox>


BTW, happy thanksgiving


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

LOL DFW

somewhere I recall posting a reply such as... well if you don't like the answers you are getting to the questions you are asking, might I suggest you create a poll with the answers you deem as acceptable, we don't wanna be guilty of bursting your bubble or anything ya know?

I have my moments like anyone... there are posts or posters than come across just like nails on a chalk board. 999 out of 1000 I will just hit the back button & leave it alone... other times I let go & attempt to express myself as forthright yet as politely as possible. Then there is that 1 in 100,000 when I just blast both barrels, eh... I'm human.

My point being is this... I pride myself on being fair & impartial. I really like to see both sides of a debate fully expressed, give both sides equal time to express there pros & cons. That has been one real PLUS with this forum. People are given the chance to freely discuss many aspects of our shared common interest & you are quite correct DFW, when you said this...


> this forum is simply PRO- RESPONSIBILITY. This forum seems to me to be PRO- Whatever-is-best-for-the rats-rather-than-whatever-the-human-just-seems-to-want.


RESPONSIBILITY

This word is so much bigger than what it reads. 

Being a responsible care taker for another living creature is far more than "awwwwwe, aren't they cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" If cute was the only factor of a pet being in a forever home & being forever loved, we wouldn't have animals shelters or rescue groups. In all reality this "awwwwwe, aren't they cute!!!!!" mentality is whats creating this horrible reality of 100's of thousands if not millions of cute animal's deaths.

"Puppies & kitties & rittens, etc are just sooooooooooooooooooooo cute! I'm gonna let my dog/cat/rat/bird/snake/turtle/etc have babies so I can watch them grow."

This isn't being responsible... it is being down right selfish.

I know this is going off on a different route but seeing that this particular thread had really already ran it's course before it was opened again (yep, you toxic... lol, check the dates on the threads & when they were last visited. this is one of those times when you let sleeping dogs lay).... well, responsibility it what this all boils down to & I just needed to post an agreement with DFW about this & risk the chance that someone may come in & warn that this topic is locked because it isn't on topic with the subject.

Please consider that it is on topic before you would.

My rats won't breed is a perfect opening for lengthy talks about being a responsible pet owner & what happens when one is not.

Just because we find ourselves in a place where we know we CAN do something is when we really have to ask ourselves if we SHOULD do that something. Hopefully the original poster of this thread has thought about what they were attempting to do & realized that they should not be doing this thing.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, I can just say that breeding aint the best solutions.
I'd say get some rescue rats, and try giving them homes. Or you could try help someone with their pregnant rat and litter.

I got my first and last litter week ago, and I can tell you its really time consuming, money consuming and you might have some "dissapointments" like your pregnant mother dying on labour, having complications etc and if the mother dies, you HAVE to find another nursing rat near you who is willing to help. Or you have to hand feed the babies every 2 hours. Are you ready and able to wake up in the middle of night to feed lets say 15 babies every 2 hours? 
I accidentally rescued 3 pregnant rats(they werent supposed to be pregnant) and well one of them gave birth to 14 little rittens, and the other 2 died. Other died of complications and other for unknown reasons.(wasnt fun at all trust me  alot of crying and weeping )
So are you really willing to put your girls on risk of dying while giving birth? (not that it happens everything, but in worse case scenario)

But if you really have healthy rats, with good genetics(you really need to know that they are from a goodline) and suchs, got homes for well from anywhere to 2-20 little baby rats. Got time for the rittens if something bad happens to the mum. Really have studied breeding, read stuff, and been mentored by a GOOD breeder. Know how to feed them properly, etc .... then id say that you should discuss about the breeding once with some real notable breeder and get her/his opinnion if you should or should not breed.
Also check your area for how many rats need still homes, and is the rat rehoming population big. If there is alot of rats in your area that needs homes . Then dont start breeding , since some of the rats you breed might get a bad home or no home at all . But the choice is still yours wether breeding or not.

also I didnt mean to offend anyone in anyway.

ALSO! the couple who didnt wanna mate... you should look after the female for 23+ days just incase. you wouldnt want 2 litters at the sametime, trust me. Its alot of work.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

Alright.. Apparently you are looking for advice from a breeder. I'm not a breeder yet, but I am being mentored by a reputable breeder who has been breeding since 1999. You are welcome to visit his website: http://www.raffinhouse.com He too was mentored by a reputable breeder. Under his tutelage, we expect our first litter this coming January. 

First off, I have to say I agree with what most everyone has had to say in regards to your breeding. How do you know the breeder you are working with is reputable? Are they the member of any well known rat organizations, like NARR, ORFA, NIRO, ARMFA, RSA, GLFRA, etc? Are they listed on Ratster? 

Fact is, most reputable breeders are a part of at least ONE of those organizations. And they work responsibly with their rats to breed rittens that are healthy. And you can only know the health of a line if you breed it and develope a pedigree several generations long. Without that, they can't give any reasonable 'forecasts' about the health of the rittens. Nor should they offer any of those rats for breeding purposes until there is at least a 5 generation pedigree.

What basis do they breed their rats, do they know what they carry genetically, do they keep good records on their litters and monitor the health and longevity of the line/s? These are things breeders should do. And things reputable breeders actually do.

And if they are reputable, why is it that you are here asking us questions? Questions that a person who has researched breeding should know the answers to. And a few months isn't long enough to learn everything you should learn about breeding. Nor, if you are being mentored, should you decide when you are ready. Your mentor decides when you are ready. And a good breeder doesn't breed to witness the 'miracle of birth'. There's nothing awe-striking in birth. It's messy, it's bloody, it's smelly, and dangerous. And most females won't let you see the birthing process, nor should you make it so you can see it whether she wants you to or not. That would be stressful and unhealthy on her.

Call me mean if you like, but what I am saying is factual in a reputable breeders world. You obviously don't have enough experience and know how to be making plans for breeding let alone pairing two rats. And, I can also tell you it is very satisfying to do rat rescue instead. I did for two years before even making plans to become a breeder and I intend to continue rescuing while I breed.

And don't count on your friends and family to be your adopters. That 'well' dries up very quickly. You say your area isn't very rat oriented, but somehow you found a ton of adopters. So I suspect they are mostly friends and family. 

And if you only breed once or twice, you do nothing towards improving rats as a whole, you simply contribute more to the population with no reasonable expectation of a good result. Nor for your breeding to ever help towards breeding healthier, longer living rats with sound temperament. In the end.. that is what a breeder should be working for.

Rodere Rattery and Rescue
http://rodererattery.150m.com
Working towards a healthier, longer-living, and social companion for you!


----------



## PCKGRat (Dec 25, 2007)

crazychick24 said:


> Hi, okay well I have read up on breeding for the past few months and have decided that I am ready and want to do it, I have families lined up and tons and tons of cages, food and bedding. I put my female and male rat together for the past few days and as far as I've seen, she will just not let him mate with her. Every time he starts to try to do anything she squeels and jumps 2 feet in the air and pushes him away. She is a very big female but the male is even bigger, she is very strong though and can actually push him off. They do this thing where they both jump and stand on their hind legs and just eye eachother until one stops. They were together for 3 days and I only even saw them doing this, I really don't think he could mate with her. Do you think they did mate and I missed it? Or is there such thing as a rat that just won't mate? She got exetremly vicious with him so I am really doubting anything happened. I don't know what to do. Please give input! Thanks
> 
> Diana


Hi Diana,

How old is this female of yours? How old is the male?

Sometimes they just aren't ready or aren't willing to breed. I would separate them. The female may have too little estrogen, the male too much testosterone.

As well, where are you located/where did you get your rats? Check with the breeder to see what age their rats stop being interested in breeding.

Most of all, if you adopted these rats as pets and not as breeding rats, don't breed them. That is inappropriate, and if you signed a contract (something a reputable breeder would have you do), then you are breaking the contract. This would make you liable for damages the breeder you adopted from considered having been incurred. People don't seem to take the contracts seriously, but look what happened with Ellen and the dog. And, other people don't think they will be caught breaking the contract, but a fellow breeder of mine put it best when she said, "The rat world is small, and I have big ears". Trust me, take apart the rats and rethink your decisions if their is any reason this breeding would be breaking an oral, implied or written agreement. For you own sake.

Finally, think about fostering litters before you decide to breed your rats. You can help find homes for them and everything. It will help rats that would otherwise not be helped. 

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## PCKGRat (Dec 25, 2007)

I need to start looking at the dates of these things. Are there any updates with what happened with this girl. It has been a while.

Dohh!


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, so I've sort of been keeping up with this post off and on, and I guess crazychick24 doesn't want anymore advice, at least not from this forum... :wink: 

But through it all, one very obvious thing has bothered me...

No matter what everyone's views on breeding rats (or NOT breeding rats) are on this forum, this particular segment of the forum says this, word for word (I'm not making this up! Really!  ):

*Caring for Accidental Litters

Please do not discuss intentional breeding here - We are not experienced breeders, and cannot offer advice on breeding. This area is for getting help if your female rat accidentally becomes pregnant or gives birth to an unexpected litter.*

Where's the confusion there? Seems like it's pretty clear, to me. 

I'm not actually anti-breeding myself, whatever that means. But this just isn't the place to discuss "intentional breeding." 

Actually, as many of you have pointed out, the place to discuss intentional breeding would more appropriately be with a mentor.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

the name for this section changed 3 times before it came to what it is now. before there was some confusion on what this forum promotes and this topic was started then. it was actually one of the reasons we decided a name change for this section was appropriate to get rid of such confusion.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

LoL, makes sense. Glad it was changed.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

twitch said:


> the name for this section changed 3 times before it came to what it is now. before there was some confusion on what this forum promotes and this topic was started then. it was actually one of the reasons we decided a name change for this section was appropriate to get rid of such confusion.


I guess the next logical step will be to go & lock some of these threads that prompted the name change 

Dontcha just love being a mod???


Happy New Year Twitch!!!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

most of them are dead and the ones that get brought back up like this one seem to be pretty much just basic stuff anyway. no fights just general discussion, which is good. if a fight were to break out over it then i would imediately lock it but i won't pre-empt possible friendly discussion by locking all the old posts in case one is brought up and there arises a fight over it. i think, once people have had time to breathe about it, even the most rancid of arguments here can be talked about calmly anyway. 

and happy new year to you too Passion, i hope it bring you nothing but good things. don't party too too hard!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

No partying here. I was in bed by 10 pm. I have a new puppy that demands to be let out by no later than 6 am. Then since I'm up the first shift of ratties head to the rat room for play time.


----------



## MissVampireQueen (Feb 15, 2008)

:roll: honestly guys i don't know why you are continuing. maybe she shouldn't breed but a few measly on the screen can't mean anything can they? (your words, not mine)
basically i agree maybe she shouldn't breed but it won't stop her, so we should say our opinions and go. though you saying they didn't give you an answer they did - maybe it wasn't meant to be, or she's too old. [which it sounds like she is]

sorry if i sound mean!
:?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

This thread's been dead twice.  Can three times be its charm?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

why not just lock it since discussions on intentional unskilled breeding is not welcomed here

just a thought


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm seconding Julia here. No need to keep this thread alive, so I'm locking it.


----------

